# 1949 "the cycelplane"



## bushb2004 (May 5, 2014)

Does anyone have one of these or a picture of one they can post ? I can only find the comic book ads that Schwinn had in 1949, also was "CYCELPLANE" (as advertised in the ads) a real name or a confirmed spelling error ? I have this one I am restoring, looking for color combos and schemes for 1949.

Thanks


----------



## greenephantom (May 5, 2014)

This model is an odd duck to be sure. Mix of B and D equipment. Very likely that the available color combos would have been the same as the later Hornet model: black, red, green, or blue with cream headtube and trim. Basically a budget bike with an upgraded drivetrain.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 5, 2014)

Looks like a fat bar frame

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushb2004 (May 6, 2014)

greenephantom said:


> This model is an odd duck to be sure. Mix of B and D equipment. Very likely that the available color combos would have been the same as the later Hornet model: black, red, green, or blue with cream headtube and trim. Basically a budget bike with an upgraded drivetrain.
> Cheers, Geoff





Thanks for the info


----------



## bushb2004 (Mar 21, 2017)

update


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 21, 2017)

hmmmm  pieced together maybe as you have it there...
by 1949 deluxe chain guards were order of the day on the straightbar bikes...
not the feather.
But you never know for certain with Schwinn


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 19, 2017)

I own a black/ivory "cycleplane" (like shown in the comic book.)  The bike has been owned by me for over 20 years and I bought it from a Schwinn shop in Eastern Washington who said they took it in on a trade in the 70's.  My bike has the Phantom rear rack with tail light, locking front springer, S-2's w/o the railroad tracks, original Phantom seat, Phantom chain guard, front drum brake and a chrome delta torpedo headlight.  The serial number on the frame says November of 1949.  I have never found it in a Schwinn catalogue and the closest example I have found was the comic book in Geoff's Schwinn book.  It seems to be a combination of parts.  It is a good riding machine though and I actually finished the STP in 2005 (Seattle to Portland) on the bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2017)

1817cent said:


> I own a black/ivory "cycleplane" (like shown in the comic book.)  The bike has been owned by me for over 20 years and I bought it from a Schwinn shop in Eastern Washington who said they took it in on a trade in the 70's.  My bike has the Phantom rear rack with tail light, locking front springer, S-2's w/o the railroad tracks, original Phantom seat, Phantom chain guard, front drum brake and a chrome delta torpedo headlight.  The serial number on the frame says November of 1949.  I have never found it in a Schwinn catalogue and the closest example I have found was the comic book in Geoff's Schwinn book.  It seems to be a combination of parts.  It is a good riding machine though and I actually finished the STP in 2005 (Seattle to Portland) on the bike.



Love to see a pic of the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## REC (Apr 28, 2017)

1817cent said:


> I own a black/ivory "cycleplane" (like shown in the comic book.)  The bike has been owned by me for over 20 years and I bought it from a Schwinn shop in Eastern Washington who said they took it in on a trade in the 70's.  My bike has the Phantom rear rack with tail light, locking front springer, S-2's w/o the railroad tracks, original Phantom seat, Phantom chain guard, front drum brake and a chrome delta torpedo headlight.  The serial number on the frame says November of 1949.  I have never found it in a Schwinn catalogue and the closest example I have found was the comic book in Geoff's Schwinn book.  It seems to be a combination of parts.  It is a good riding machine though and I actually finished the STP in 2005 (Seattle to Portland) on the bike.




Pictures are worth a couple of hundred word! Post one please!!

REC


----------

